# Christchurch Open Garage Tue 7th Oct Practical Q & A Session



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Second session NZEVA ChCh Open Garage First Tue of each month. 107 Normans Rd 7-8:30pm. 7th Oct Come and see our vehicle / (maybe vehicles if the ute gets its Cert B4.). Everyone welcome. Suzuki Alto to view. Construction video/DVD and practical experience on offer.


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks to those who turned up and had a ride. We hope to have the Nissan Ute on show next month as well as my now certified car. It would be great to see even more people no matter where they are in the interest/expertise spectrum.


----------

